# Mozart Serenade No.13



## bellbottom

sa, ni, sa...sa pa ga ma ni sa
sa, ni, sa...dha pa ma ga ni sa
sa sa, ni sa sa sa... , sa ni sa, dha ma pa ga...
dha ma pa, pa ma ga, ga ma pa, dha ma pa...

eh sa...sa ni dha, pa ni sa, dha ma pa, pa ma ga ni sa... 
dha pa ma, pa ma ga re sa, sa ni dha, sa ni dha pa ma...
dha dha ni sa, re pa ma ga re sa sa sa 
dha dha ni sa, dha dha ni sa....sa pa ma ga sa ga sa ga sa sa sa ( vocals)
sa ni sa, sa sa sa

sa ni dha sa sa si
sa ni dha ma pa sa
ni ni sa sa sa ni dha 
dha ma pa, pa ni dha
dha ni ma pa, dha dha dha ma pa, da dha dha (2) ( i like this tune a lot!)

sa ni sa, dha ma pa 
dha ma pa ni ga re sa ( pa ma ga re sa)
dha ni ma pa, dha dha dha ma pa, da dha dha (2)
dha ni pa, ma ga ni sa
dha ni sa, sa ni dha, pa ma ga re sa
dha dha, dha ni sa...sah (2)
sa re ga... ( and also i like this tune lowering)

opening main chorus...
sa ni dha, sa ni dha pa ma
pa ma, pa ma ga re sa
sa sa dhi ma pa ga
sa sa ni sa ni pa ma pa ma ga
sa ni sah, dha ma pa, pa ma ga re sa....

sa ni dha, dha ma pa ni sa....

And the rest is just as followed the same tunes...!


----------



## Op.123

Wow... What the hell... Are you insane... This is wierd...


----------



## bellbottom

inadvertently yes...

So it was mozart symphony no 25 played during the starting phase of the wolfgang amadeus mozart movie shown as palatial dance when old salieri tries suicide....i thought it was mozart symphony no. 13, but its not!






I think then mozart music is based on this theme only! Here unlike others the rhythm clap music (taal) is constant!

sa ni sa sa, dha ni sa sa, sa ni sa na sa na sa...
sa sa dha ni ni sa, dha ma pa dhi ni sa...
dha ma pa ga ni sa (2)...sa sa sa sa...(dha ni sa) sa si dha ma pa si ni sa...

sa sa sa, sa ni sa...sa ni sa ma pa ga ni sa sa sa
sa sa dhi ma pa dhi ma pa, ni sa dhi ma pa (lowering)

Main
pa dhi na, dhi ma pa pa dha ni sa (2)
sa sa, dhi ma pa, pa dhi ni sa (2) (cheerfulness)

si si dha ma pa (6) variations 
pa dhi na pa

chorus( just as symphony 13)-
sa ni dha, sa ni dha pa ma
pa ma, pa ma ga re sa
sa sa dhi ma pa ga
sa sa ni sa ni pa ma pa ma ga
sa ni sah, dha ma pa, pa ma ga re sa....

sa ni dha, dha ma pa ni sa....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

? 

...............


----------



## bellbottom

You know very well how mozart used to say feel for his music....confutatis, maledictis, fa mi sacrimosadictis, (maledictis)la mi sacrimosadictis....! His death mass harmony sa, sa(dha dha)...dha mi pa sa, dha mi pa sa dhi ni sa...sa ni sa...sa ni sa...ol come' ol' comedene' ete ol come'...goes with the harmony isn't it?


----------



## CypressWillow

For only the second time since joining, I've used the "edit Ignore List' function. Ahhhh, blessed relief.


----------



## bellbottom

I forgot to mention that when i listened to mozart symphony no.13, it makes me feel that music has its own vocabulary! Like every para suggests a emotional saying like as if in words...! Cheerfulness, rebuke, love expression, joyous, grief....!


----------



## Nereffid

A papa-oom-mow-mow
A papa-oom-mow-mow
A papa-oom-mow-mow
A papa-oom-mow-mow
Funniest sound I ever heard
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
But I can't understand a single word
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Well if he's serious or if he's playin'
Woo my my it's all he's sayin
Papa-papa-hoooo
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Doot doot doot
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Doot doot doot
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Well say there pop, say what's your name?
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Well don't you come around and show your face
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
But hearing the sound I can't figure it out
Oo-wee this sound makes me stop and shout
Papa-papa-hoooo
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Doot doot doot
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Doot doot doot
(A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papageno
Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papagena


----------



## Bix

Bellbottom, if you are going to quote Latin at least get it right. Thank you.

Confutatis maledictis,
flammis acribus addictis,
voca me cum benedictus. 

Oro supplex et acclinis,
cor contritum quasi cinis,
gere curam mei finis.


----------



## Bix

Nereffid said:


> Doot doot doot


That's quite something, it really does it for me, but I have to check whether the t's on the end of your 'doot' are silent or not?


----------



## bellbottom

Bix said:


> Bellbottom, if you are going to quote Latin at least get it right. Thank you.
> 
> Confutatis maledictis,
> flammis acribus addictis,
> voca me cum benedictus.
> 
> Oro supplex et acclinis,
> cor contritum quasi cinis,
> gere curam mei finis.


I read it as spanish-english(hindi meanings)...


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> I read it as spanish-english(hindi meanings)...


Spanglish? As in, "doss beer, s'il vous plait?"


----------



## Nereffid

This reminds me of the anecedote told by JJ Burnel, bass player of The Stranglers. He met a fan who didn't speak English but had painstakingly transcribed all the band's lyrics from listening to the records. "No more heroes anymore" came out as "Nomo eros enema".


----------



## Bix

bellbottom said:


> I read it as spanish-english(hindi meanings)...


Definitely Latin, it comes from the liturgy of a requiem mass.

In English it's

When the accused are confounded, and doomed to flames of woe, call me among the blessed.

In Spanish

Detenidos los malditos, lanzados a las vivas llamas, llámame con los benditos


----------



## apricissimus




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kieran said:


> Spanglish? As in, "doss beer, s'il vous plait?"


Um that isn't Spanglish.


----------



## Bix

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um that isn't Spanglish.


Tis espanglenglfransich


----------



## Kieran

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Um that isn't Spanglish.


It is! With a dash of _je ne sais quoi_ chucked in to make sure the waiter is onside about that drinks order...


----------



## moody

Nereffid said:


> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> Funniest sound I ever heard
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> But I can't understand a single word
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well if he's serious or if he's playin'
> Woo my my it's all he's sayin
> Papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well say there pop, say what's your name?
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well don't you come around and show your face
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> But hearing the sound I can't figure it out
> Oo-wee this sound makes me stop and shout
> Papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papageno
> Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papagena


One loon is enough thanks !!


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> Definitely Latin, it comes from the liturgy of a requiem mass.
> 
> In English it's
> 
> When the accused are confounded, and doomed to flames of woe, call me among the blessed.
> 
> In Spanish
> 
> Detenidos los malditos, lanzados a las vivas llamas, llámame con los benditos


Small cats should not talk to people like that--he's likely to pick you up and eat you.


----------



## bellbottom

If you hear the night of aria from amadeus mozart movie, it would seem the woman is singing in english-hindi language, but the script says something else that the plays'(the Magic Flute) actress's mother wants to avenge so she tries to fill hatred for her daughter's lover! Infact this song seems Queen Victoria of Byzantine virtues!


----------



## bellbottom

Nereffid said:


> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> A papa-oom-mow-mow
> Funniest sound I ever heard
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> But I can't understand a single word
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well if he's serious or if he's playin'
> Woo my my it's all he's sayin
> Papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well say there pop, say what's your name?
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Well don't you come around and show your face
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> But hearing the sound I can't figure it out
> Oo-wee this sound makes me stop and shout
> Papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Papa-papa-papa-hoooo
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Doot doot doot
> (A papa-oom-mow-mow a papa-oom-mow-mow)
> Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papageno
> Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa, Papagena


So the reason you are writing is perhaps maybe you are not well verse in music as Mozart Music is of high quality and to understand it is lot of fun! Or maybe you might have understood so to irk me into writing papageno into my own solfege' you are trying to make fun of me isn't it?











ANDANTE
A sweetheart or a pretty little wife 
is Papageno's wish. A willing, 
billing, lovey dovey Would be My 
most tasty little dish. Be my most 
tasty little dish! Be my most tasty 
little dish!

ALLEGRO
Then that would be eating and drinking 
I'd live like a Prince without 
thinking. The wisdom of old would be 
mine - A woman's much better than 
wine! Then that would be eating and 
drinking! The wisdom of old would be 
mine - A woman's much better than 
wine. She's much better than wine! 
She's much better than wine!

ANDANTE
(encore, lightly, as 
before)
A sweetheart or a pretty little wife 
is Papageno's wish. A willing, 
billing, lovey dovey Would be My 
most tasty little dish.

Pa-pa-pa, pa-pa-pa. papageno
pa-pa-pa-, pa-pa-pa,- papagena, etc.

PAPAGENO

Bist du mir nun ganz ergeben,Have you now yielded to me?

PAPAGENA

Nun bin ich dir ganz ergeben.Now I have yielded to you.

PAPAGENO

Nun, so sei mein liebes Weibchen!Now, then be my dear little wife!

PAPAGENA

Nun, so sei mein Herzenstäubchen,Now, then be the dove of my heart,
Mein Herzenstäubchen!The dove of my heart!

PAPAGENO

Mein liebes Weibchen, mein Herzenstäubchen, My dear little wife, dove
of my heart,

PAPAGENO AND PAPAGENA

Welche Freude wird das sein,What joy that will be
Wenn die Götter uns bedenken,If the Gods think of us,
Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenkenAnd give us children of our love
Unsrer Liebe Kinder schenkenAnd give us children of our love
So liebe kleine Kinderlein, Kinderlein,Such dear little children,
little children,
Kinderlein, Kinderlein,Little children, little children,
So liebe kleine Kinderlein.Such dear little children.
Erst einen kleinen PapagenoFirst a little Papageno,
Dann eine kleine Papagena,Then a little Papagena,
Dann wieder einen PapagenoThen again a Papageno,
Dann wieder eine Papagena,Then again a Papagena
Papageno, Papagena, Papageno, etc.Papageno, Papagena, Papageno, etc.
Es ist das höchste der Gefühle,It is the highest of feelings
Wenn viele, viele, der pa-pa-pageno(a) etc. If many (of them) to
Papageno (a) will be
Der Eltern Sorgen werden sein.In the care of their parents.
Wenn viele, viele, der pa-pa-pageno(a) etc. If many to Papageno (a) will
be
Der Eltern Sorgen werden sein. etc.In the care of their parents. etc.

Instead of writing solfege' singing papageno would be cool!


----------



## bellbottom

In the amadeus movie depiction of 'the Magic flute'...the audience seems of poor village communities from austria, hungary, vienna and germany. So in those days their illiteracy rate must had been very high! So they were white foreigners but didn't knew how to speak french, spanish nor deutch. So their main language was primarily english-hindi which was very easy to understand and speak in Byzantine Times 800 a.d.! (Legalized signature thumb impressionist!)

So Herr Mozart must have been favoured in white village people too!

Then in Queen of Aria the words spoken seem something else and written script is altogether different, which is perhaps for the village people to understand! And music perhaps brings binds them!


----------



## moody

The mind can only boggle at this stuff !!!


----------



## ProudSquire

@[email protected]!!!


----------



## Bix

bellbottom said:


> So Herr Mozart must have been favoured in white village people too!


Why em see ey, why em see ey!


----------



## bellbottom

The reason why mozart attracts me a lot because he plays piano very nicely...


----------



## Bix

bellbottom said:


> The reason why mozart attracts me a lot because he plays piano very nicely...


That was Jano on the piano, but I agree that Mozart wrote great piano music.


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> Then in Queen of Aria the words spoken seem something else and written script is altogether different, which is perhaps for the village people to understand!


The Village People understood queens, alright...


----------



## Orpheus

I don't know what's amusing me more here, what Bellbottom did or what other posters are attempting to make of it! (In the absence of anything resembling an explanation, it's not surprising that everyone's confused.)


Bellbottom, would you like some appropriate percussion with that sargam of yours?


----------



## PetrB

Orpheus said:


> I don't know what's amusing me more here, what Bellbottom did or what other posters are attempting to make of it! (In the absence of anything resembling an explanation, it's not surprising that everyone's confused.)
> 
> Bellbottom, would you like some appropriate percussion with that sargam of yours?


I suppose I should applaud you if you can find an inches long list of solfege syllables "amusing."


----------



## bellbottom

What kind of dual layer keys piano is featured in this scene of amadeus movie? How does it play chime music?


----------



## PetrB

That is a dual manual harpsichord;







It only produces 'harpsichord' sound, with the sometime option of a mute stop, which makes it sound more like a lute.

There may not have been a keyboard operated set of chimes in Mozart's time -- what the movie showed, if I recall, was something like a celeste, but if it did, for the time period, that would be a liberty taken in the film, a fiction.

Celeste: keyboard operated chimes, invented in 1886
https://www.google.com/search?clien...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=A8_hUf24A6rSygGUgIGIDg

Much about the film Amadeus (first a stage play) is not an accurate biographic / historic presentation, but was made fiction for the sake of making a certain point, and impact. There is no proof that Salieri, for example, was taking dictation from Mozart as Mozart lay dying, or that Salieri ever in any way tried to kill Mozart or have him killed. That is myth, not fact.

But if you wanted to present a play about Mozart, and show a lot of things about the composer, what better way than this second person character Salieri as a storytelling device? Brilliant choice on playwright Peter Shaffer's part, I think.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Shaffer
To think that much of what you saw in any film about Mozart is 'fact' is to be naive.

Here is a rather fine BBC produced documentary on Mozart, which I think you will find more than interesting. (the three links are the complete documentary)


----------



## Bix

It's called a harpsichord


----------



## bellbottom

Here at Veronabay mumbai, i sometimes visit a piano shop so its very amusing to see the wall unit piano and also the big ones! I like piano a lot and there are very cool neat clean pianos kept names mainly like they are imported Essex! There are even casio like electric pianos with several keys! The working of piano seems complex but playing it is really a cool experience!

I remember in my mind's memories visions that when i had time travelled into the 800 a.d. Byzantine Times i had tried my hand as Mozart on several pianos of that time. But none seem to be playing properly tunes what the listeners would like to hear! So just as in the movie amadeus i walked through lanes and reached a place on the ouskirts of the city where there was a music instrument maker shop. It was run by a short fair height muslim man. I told him what type of piano tunes that i would love to hear and he made for me a finest of piano which had made me famous! Perhaps it was that harpsichord!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

We will take you to 800 a.d. Byzantine Times again and leave you there, you seem to miss it very much. Are you homesick by any chance?


----------



## PetrB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We will take you to 800 a.d. Byzantine Times again and leave you there, you seem to miss it very much. Are you homesick by any chance?


Faulty memory, too, there were no keyboards that looked like this, 







even remotely, until about the 1300's.


----------



## Bix

Wasn't the Byzantine Empire 800ad the time that Charlemagne was crowned?


----------



## PetrB

Bix said:


> Wasn't the Byzantine Empire 800ad the time that Charlemagne was crowned?


Karl der Große / Carolus / Karolus Magnus ((CharleMagnus > Charlemagne))
Born: April 2, 742 AD, Herstal, Belgium
Died: January 28, 814 AD, Aachen, Germany

Reportedly six feet in height, a giant back then 

a-Yep.

Ciao for now, I'm Trebizond bound.... ca 1344, then after that popping over to Paris to chat with Guillaume de Machaut.


----------



## bellbottom

I practise on this mozart piano no.20, i learn the key tunes in my mind...






It emphasizes on more tunes and brings out more music variations from the piano!


----------



## bellbottom

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> We will take you to 800 a.d. Byzantine Times again and leave you there, you seem to miss it very much. Are you homesick by any chance?


I don't know, its just a haze dream in bewilderment! When i had reached there i remember i was in much more haze and my mind was like in turbulence! So as i was giving a small performance in a small hall i afterwards came to know that the group of people sitting before me one of them was infact emperor joseph himself. He was much taller than me and spoke very less unlike the film. And seemed very strong and even had a hard high pitch voice when saying even softly!
The film depiction suggests comedies to attract the audience! But in real i didn't even see salieri for many weeks and my eyes couldn't point to where was salieri! A magic woman had given me access towards the Byzantine empire 800 a.d. And i thought i would meet old salieri first!
I don't remember seeing the tall byzantine times soldiers( neither on horses) and neither the dancers on stage! I only remember meeting talking with different women on several days! I don't even remember who was constanza but i think i had seen katarina just as depicted in the film!
I thought of christian ascension cause that i happen to meet byzantine again!
I doubt that rich aristocracy of byzantine times 800 a.d. wore lavish satin clothes, they were colorful though but had to be made of woollen perhaps! I recall its like walking in a village with very bad architecture if compared to the modern day, living in palaces might had been cool. I only remember that i had conducted 'night of aria' opera even the musicians seating arrangement and audience is exact just as in my dreams!
Might be that food was nicer than i can imagine. But when i had thought of returning to the present time. I had met old salieri like as if he was some head who wouldn't let me go! But i already knew where the time portal would occur on the night at a bridge! So when i reached i looked back and old salieri with two of his servants was seen running after me!
When i reached the exact spot there was ghostly wind and i felt like some byzantine soldier was trying to catch hold of me back. But i shrugged him off and went into the portal on the bridge! The next day just as depicted in don giovini's play there were some bricks seen on the exact spot where i had leaved! Perhaps the creature too had arrived!
But i recall that salieri might have been noble when working under emperor joseph but when he became old he looked real spooky. And the funny thing is that i being Mozart never became old!
I also remember meeting a odd couple man and wife in the dream, there was big table in the house where we had seated to talk and a curtained window old times style at the back with sunlight coming through! And the time went very slow!
If this dream is true then why can't i see the captivating magic in modern day? Like in your country there is 90% christianity then are there supernatural occurances like candles itself lighted and people appearing from nowhere?

In the movie the audiences see the salieri version of how he sees mozart life! But where is mozart version then?
So mozart will remain mozart and salieri will remain salieri!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like 800 a.d. Byzantime Times too, I have a friend who lives there and I visit often. He worked for Emperor Joseph II before Darth Vader became the new Emperor.


----------



## Wood

bellbottom said:


> Here at Veronabay mumbai, ........


There is no such place in Mumbai, I think he got the name from a racecard.

Millions is leaving plenty of clues! :lol:


----------



## moody

hayd said:


> There is no such place in Mumbai, I think he got the name from a racecard.
> 
> Millions is leaving plenty of clues! :lol:


Verona is in Italy isn't it Poirot ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Verona is in Italy isn't it Poirot ?


Verona is very much in Italy, but I'm pretty sure it's too inland to have a bay....

Maybe it's Verona Beach from Baz Luhrmann's "Romeo + Juliet"


----------



## Nereffid

hayd said:


> There is no such place in Mumbai, I think he got the name from a racecard.


Woah! Did you just play the race card? :devil:


----------



## bellbottom

hayd said:


> There is no such place in Mumbai, I think he got the name from a racecard.
> 
> Millions is leaving plenty of clues! :lol:


http://rmc.library.cornell.edu/mozart/images/Mozart_Verona.htm

Mozart is said to have lived and played his music in verona city. So I think in my view in Byzantine times of 800 a.d. the old name of Bombay must have been 'Veronabay- the city of musicians.'


----------



## bellbottom

From MAXIMILLIAN times...

Wall cracking sound spirits winds gushing...
ghost-
Bon jorro et mi
at tera edmo
birelli svadsi
et von ve re

don giovanni-
arca li de ri ren
manfarosh ent te po dra
le porello ante' eda
lika sofia el erte porte'

servant-
a padron
a padron
la padron sya uty porde'

don giovanni-
van de digma

ghost-
ene' hermal' oh
oh svi marne ni che'
orthe mal ve'
esedi' marde' chya el' che elese'
pardre vyo dre drovadi vyo stre 
adrab otro do pacini ve' ke dro'

servant-
ta da da ve lini stya dya
porodo male du' styo'
ta da le para ni srenkya
pe pla de male du skyo'

don giovanni-
en no way
make e de'
make vyo yi'

ghost-
ol good lord has called upon
et entem pod' endoro'

don giovanni-
wer' est esper lord?
sya dis spva'
wer' est espen da'
feur' van da' tis called'

servant-
ta da da va lini srenkya (2)
upar marde liu eson'

ghost- 
er ve di vina shi estre'

don giovanni-
wez mein 
theres no place for mine

ghost-
entity penjour de me
de ulte' ma' moment'

don giovanni-
ganinio no repent
herr de neno pan dame'

ghost-
entity el se' aramio'

don giovanni-
no enve' ni quinxott

ghost-
entity

don giovanni-
no

ghost-
see

don giovanni-
no, no, no!

ghost-
el se' worse' 

don giovanni-
et si anybody told
ense' fakir zamir'
je pre dya varje'
le jyo te' ma' dro'

Priests chants-
le het te varte pordo
teri jama te' erde'
et tvo juma te' pordo
teri jama te' erde'

don giovanni-
et chitva de era'
sorostro

el' heeeee

creatures appears! wall collapses!

I think that don giovanni had himself conjured the black sabbath priests and architect of his own escape!


----------



## Nereffid

bellbottom said:


> http://rmc.library.cornell.edu/mozart/images/Mozart_Verona.htm
> 
> Mozart is said to have lived and played his music in verona city. So I think in my view in Byzantine times of 800 a.d. the old name of Bombay must have been 'Veronabay- the city of musicians.'


OK, but can we at least establish that Mozart lived from 1756 A.D. to 1791 A.D. and that the Byzantine empire ceased to exist in 1453 A.D., some 300 years before Mozart was born?


----------



## bellbottom

I question then even the existence of Queen Victoria of Byzantine! The historians say that they saw the emergence of queen victoria said to be then from england in the 1790s till 1860s. But Byzantine kingdom considered englishmen to be under a ruler named King George the fifth! So my reasoning is that after the fall of Byzantine empire across the world perhaps occultly or maybe a coincidence that there was a recreation of Byzantine times in 1700s even the Mozart could be a recreation! With better scenarios, better buildings, better audiences...etc.
But as my mind vision memories i see that when i had travelled in time back in real Byzantine times of 800 a.d. i never saw salieri as a court composer but just a music enthusiast and a chamberlain who made decisions on everyone! What i remember is that when i went in the present day to study music of the mozart i found thesis named after kappelmeister bonno and count orsini rosenberg pages after pages numerous scales varied most complex of forms written by quil with dark black ink. I myself recall i was reading them really big pages and in madness i had thrown them in a grass field beside a house of old times in a dark gloomy atmosphere! The present day people said they saw they recount both kappelmeister bonno and count orsini rosenberg as music maestros were there in 1700 a.d., but as i myself study their works papers they really date back to 800 a.d.!!!
What we hear nowdays is simplified melody music works under name Herr Mozart!

So just as Emperor Joseph is depicted in movie amadeus as a serious minded individual, count orsini rosenberg and kappelmeister bonno were too very serious minded persons of that time! But from where they had so much knowledge or could create music on their own is really unknown. Perhaps Mozart studied their music thesis and then created his opera music!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You have very interesting ideas, bellbottom.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Verona is very much in Italy, but I'm pretty sure it's too inland to have a bay....
> 
> Maybe it's Verona Beach from Baz Luhrmann's "Romeo + Juliet"


Or maybe he's a nut (no maybe) Verona has a wonderful open-air opera centre.


----------



## Nereffid

bellbottom said:


> I question then even the existence of Queen Victoria of Byzantine! The historians say that they saw the emergence of queen victoria said to be then from england in the 1790s till 1860s. But Byzantine kingdom considered englishmen to be under a ruler named King George the fifth! So my reasoning is that after the fall of Byzantine empire across the world perhaps occultly or maybe a coincidence that there was a recreation of Byzantine times in 1700s even the Mozart could be a recreation! With better scenarios, better buildings, better audiences...etc.
> But as my mind vision memories i see that when i had travelled in time back in real Byzantine times of 800 a.d. i never saw salieri as a court composer but just a music enthusiast and a chamberlain who made decisions on everyone! What i remember is that when i went in the present day to study music of the mozart i found thesis named after kappelmeister bonno and count orsini rosenberg pages after pages numerous scales varied most complex of forms written by quil with dark black ink. I myself recall i was reading them really big pages and in madness i had thrown them in a grass field beside a house of old times in a dark gloomy atmosphere! The present day people said they saw they recount both kappelmeister bonno and count orsini rosenberg as music maestros were there in 1700 a.d., but as i myself study their works papers they really date back to 800 a.d.!!!
> What we hear nowdays is simplified melody music works under name Herr Mozart!
> 
> So just as Emperor Joseph is depicted in movie amadeus as a serious minded individual, count orsini rosenberg and kappelmeister bonno were too very serious minded persons of that time! But from where they had so much knowledge or could create music on their own is really unknown. Perhaps Mozart studied their music thesis and then created his opera music!


Fair point. I've often felt that historians rely too much on facts and the experiences of people who lived in those times, when instead they should be basing their understanding on the fever dreams of random individuals.

But I'm pretty sure you're getting mixed up one point. Bonno was not a kappelmeister, he was a congressman for the state of California. He created "positive thinking" and was so popular that the Joshua Tree National Park was named after him.


----------



## bellbottom

Here is a fine example of English Flute music which i have just heard. Mozart -Concerto for Flute






Here in generally if we compare all the music of Mozart it sounds of the same rhythm similar.

Listening to the music i don't know if you can understand what i am trying to convey but Mozart music system seems like a 'Sadhana' in a 'sargam'. That means a devotion in music.

So i thought i being a legacy of the surviving Herr Mozart genetics would not be able to get any fame in this time of the world. As studying to be Herr Mozart would give my mind loads of pressure. I feel awkward when to see that many people playing Mozart tunes take so much burden to devote so much time and mind!


----------



## bellbottom

The least i would reach only to the opera for taking lessons myself!

So this world of ours is like a protagonist and an antagonist! The protagonist thinks another protagonist as an antagonist and an antagonist thinks that other antagonist is a protagonist! And vice-versa! So dwells a mind war since generations and ages since 1600s...


----------



## bellbottom

Have you heard this Mozart piano concert number 22...






Its so mind pleasing i haven't heard anything such beautiful music before. The same theme is played in amadeus movie when he moves across in lanes of his city!
Do some of you try to play this theme? Cause it requires very fast hand mind co-ordination over keys and also the rhythm is of soft movement only experts would be able to play it! Even perhaps pianos are of specially tuned only could play it!






Seems like based on flute...sa sa sah ni dha pa ma, ni sa pa ma dhi ni sa
sa sa pa ma ga re ni sa....


----------



## bellbottom

image hosting imgur

There is a city in poland named gdansk, its housing structures seem very much similar like portrayed in amadeus movie old preserved civilization much similar than vienna italy and austrian as said! Did mozart used to live in gdansk poland or what? And from there he used to travel far and wide!
In this picture it seems like a bigger byzantine than veronabay bombay! Or how veronabay bombay would had been in 800 a.d.!!! Isn't fascinating incredible!
Something Mozart had to do with the king-queens knights of poland perhaps! Funny like comic!


----------



## bellbottom

I now have listened to most of the symphonies of herr mozart and i like this one...






sa, ni, sa...dh, ma, pa...


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe it's Verona Beach from Baz Luhrmann's "Romeo + Juliet"


I though Verona Beach was Florida...?


----------



## bellbottom

Listening to all of Mozart music i try to learn the meaning of it. But i could only grasp it when its playing i could sense the rhythm of it as i feel it is my own! But i could test my mind thinking of putting my efforts to one single good symphony as it has the same first starting melody tunes then moving to a high note, then the real music put together construed as read by solfege' and then the same continuation rhythm patterns and then ending with another melody note! 
But i could never learn all of mozart music but only note down difference between symphonies tunes in my mind! Describing mozart music is like sway tunes which are much of the same note but put differently together like of same of old times when they had been created to prosper!
But i think creating such music without musicians would had been so much tough so as to people were to significantly like it! Perhaps Herr Mozart itself is like a tutorial who is a touch different than other musicians' music so one feels eager and easier to learn it! Or some minds would be like they wouldn't understand a thing and still go on telling we liked it! In modern times who would like to apply mind to it!
I don't require the music solfege' writings to learn mozart music its penned down just to remember!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bellbottom

The amadeus movie is like a overture of herr mozart music, first i thought its music scales are based on violin. But then i practised the base tunes of every music in amadeus movie with a flute. And i enjoyed the notes differences of the flute tones that could be achieved. So i think herr mozart music is based more on flute music!


----------



## Kieran

Hey Bellbottom, what about Wolfie's 19th serenade? What's that one like? :tiphat:


----------



## bellbottom

Well there is a string quartet and also a symphony number, but i think you might be telling me about piano serenade no. 19




Its musicians are very nice and piano is also played cool, heart touching music!
Herr mozart in between themes are also too profounding, too good to be true!
Flute is also played...! But piano music have indepth tones seems nice!


----------



## Kieran

No, that's a piano concerto, I mean, _serenade _#19, the sixth one after Eine Kleine Nachtmusik...


----------



## bellbottom

Hey but serenade were made only 13 by herr mozart...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Wolfgang_Amadeus_Mozart
The sixth serenade is 'serenata notturna'...




The music seems slow charming english country violin music!


----------



## bellbottom

Instead check out this music of Herr Mozart piano presto finale in k.450 




I like the amadeus movie scene too when this is played perhaps herr mozart is at height of his music career in byzantine 800 a.d. so he moves in his wonderfull village on a serene day drinking a liquor bottle!
Does this scene mean herr mozart left michael schlumberg's house in germany then walked to czechoslovakia, then to poland, then to france and from there to his house in spain in just minutes!

Sa sa dh ma pa 
sa sa dh ni sa
sa sa sa ni sa
sa sa ni sa


----------



## kv466




----------



## Kieran

You mean you haven't written it yet? You're very lazy! Previously in 8th century Byzantine (da movie), you knocked these off in your head while playing billiards with Simon Callow (Sir)...


----------



## bellbottom

Oh i didn't recognized the actor simon callow played the role of emanuel schikanedar in amadeus movie. 
And what i should be writing music like herr mozart that is difficult as it requires complexes of mind! To create a similar tune like mozart music themes! I can only learn copy herr mozart music perhaps even exact give me any music instrument of the world i can play it for you.
Or do you say that since i am herr mozart reincarnation my mind complexes could create similar music like herr mozart used to create in his time?
But he has already completed his works!


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> Or do you say that since i am herr mozart reincarnation my mind complexes could create similar music like herr mozart used to create in his time?


Well, I was hoping you would, you know?


----------



## Forte

So... what exactly is the discussion topic of this thread? LOL


----------



## Kieran

Forte said:


> So... what exactly is the discussion topic of this thread? LOL


It had to be asked eventually, I s'pose. From my part, I'm trying to squeeze new music out of WolfBottom, or BellGang, and I think I'm succeeding...


----------



## bellbottom

I thought about your idea of herr mozart music, but doing something in interest is cool but doing under (for others)compulsion is not right! I am a king at my home i have all the magic of the world but if i reach to distant place like learning opera doing Mozart tunes i won't feel alright!

As you'll think i am kidding you but i came to know about Herr Mozart very late at age 30. When i was learning johannes holzel falco music i learnt about Mozart! As you know that in veronabay bombay there is not even a single mention of herr mozart not even a statue though he might had been a pinnacle here perhaps even occult! And neither there is a mention in all these years not in any of my school books literature! Neither anyone in tv programmes there is no liking for herr mozart music and also the amadeus movie is not screened in india! Perhaps indians perhaps know herr mozart was only as a famous person! And there might be some very few indian christians who might be doing some private opera at bombay their own form of scary music!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Wolfgang_Amadeus_Mozart

But as Herr Mozart had perfected his complete works in 800 a.d. at such a small life span and died at age 35! But most of his oil paintings portraits say that he had aged! So he must have lived till atleast 60 i think! 
Since all these years from 800 a.d. uptill now there have been so many musicians who adored herr mozart music felt it as sacred! But as the coming generations musicians have so many means so wouldn't they tried to make variations of herr mozart music? Or its not on the internet?


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> But as Herr Mozart had perfected his complete works in 800 a.d. at such a small life span and died at age 35! But most of his oil paintings portraits say that he had aged! So he must have lived till atleast 60 i think!


Actually, if we use your maths, he must have lived til he was at least 991 years old! He died in 1791. Looked at from that perspective, he didn't write much music at all...


----------



## bellbottom

But then where are all these things in amadeus movie like modern inventions like safety lamps, electric wiring, steam automobiles...etc
http://www.timeline-help.com/scientific-discoveries-timeline-2.html

You might be knowing about the Katyn massacre i say it happened just yesterday....in 1945 the people and their lifestyle was pretty much similar just as the modern days of ours!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_Massacre

Maybe our sets of minds were altogether different than the past byzantine times people of 800 a.d.! We might have more abilities to perceive than to create much!
What if the funeral scene where herr mozart dies is itself the portal opening point to reach that other world of time period 800 a.d.!
Upon reaching that portal other end i would again meet a old self of herr mozart look alike person and the scenario again would be spooky. 
As the time difference and worlds are different perhaps my brain sets would repel a setback! And i would receive a new brain set which would be much accustomed to the byzantine times air!!!
I remember that there are strong forces of air waves in the surroundings! And the other people of that time do their part! Only the person who somehow gains higher spiritual knowledge could synch its mind with the strong forces occuring in the air!!!
So when i reached herr mozart world i had felt very bad and thought of returning as i had no knowledge of herr mozart music perfectly!
I remember i had the oppurtunity to even meet a byzantine queen who had called me to meet me in a secret meeting and she or such a person is not even featured in even amadeus movie! She was wearing a queen's dress of old times a gown with most of ornaments, when i looked at her face i thought that she were black dark skin in color or i thought my eyesights were failing me as due to partial light in those times. But she was incredibly white i don't know if she were beautiful but she wore perhaps a crystallic crown pointed conicals over her head like supernatural! 
Now you might say that i am making this up but i tell you only what i see in my mind! But my height in that illusion seemed funny as she seemed so huge and i felt as if i was so small! I do not remember what conversation went between us!
But when i left into again in the daylight in the village i recall that i was given a low rank as i was herr mozart's reincarnation! When i returned again to see her she was not there!
And the funeral scene is again where herr mozart was given farewell the portal to the exit, so i remember that he had died in pain! His soul not rested in peace!


----------



## Forte

_Amadeus_ is certainly a credible and scholarly source for Mozart's life, eh guys?


----------



## bellbottom

A fine example of modern day Veronabay Bombay Opera music....


----------



## bellbottom

Eine kleine nachtmusik....

In violin...





In flute...





and in piano...





The basics tune of all three instruments played is correct, but i feel that their music still lacks something perhaps has errors!


----------



## bellbottom

As mentioned about emanuel schikaneder, i read about him that he had made a theatre where he organised operas and plays for herr mozart. Looking at emanuel schikaneder portraits and movie portrayal it seems he should have been a violinist first back then in his own time!
What about Herr Mozart then, a harpsichord player.
And salieri the modest simplest so called court composer was a basic piano player?
Lets suppose count orsini rosenberg as the real court composer who later had retired and kappelmeister bonno as music writer/enthusiast who gathers all the music of the past musicians.
Then who in their byzantine mozart times played the flute? If many of Mozart's works are based on flute music itself?
My only guess then would be constanze weber?


----------



## Nereffid

bellbottom said:


> Then who in their byzantine mozart times played the flute? If many of Mozart's works are based on flute music itself?
> My only guess then would be constanze weber?


I'm going to throw down a complete wild card here and suggest a Dutch surgeon named Ferdinand de Jean.


----------



## bellbottom

What kind of a flute is this? Is it better sounds than indian flute? with good air movement sound variation?


how to capture screen


click image upload


----------



## bellbottom

I was viewing a travel destination program on trendz channel on istanbul, turkey. There is a shop where a speciality sweet is made of turkey 'rahat e' lokum'! Their in the program the turkey residents still speak byzantium accent english weird! Just as spoken by salieri and katarina cavalieri in amadeus movie! But salieri seems someone who might had been indianized in his times!
Herr mozart if imagined as an islamic but works in english?


----------



## Nereffid

Turkish Delight:








Mozartkugeln:








Cannoli (representing Salieri):








Good grief, you could be onto something here.


----------



## bellbottom

I practised today base tunes of many herr mozart music and they seem like songs....
1) First i practised eine kleine nachtmusik synchronised while listening to the original being played on pc once in the beginning i couldn't get rhythm, with piano base sound 1 on my casio!





2) I then practised mozart symphony no.25 on piano only once. I found it very difficult listening to it its great but when played then its tough also on piano base tune 1 on casio!





3) Then i played k 450 mozart piano concert my favourite on base piano tune 1 on casio...





4) I then played mozart piano concert no.19 copying the hand moves of pianist maurizio pollini on the keyboard on the same keys spacing movement by watching on pc and playing at the same time....




After playing my right hand's fourth and little finger were aching. Cause they are required for fast key scales! After way past 25 minutes my fingers were like flying! I felt instead of copying tunes to create the piano music itself!

5) Then after i like playing groove funky tunes with casio set on harpsichord for falco's junge rommer.... till now i was in medium rhythm with my fingers getting gist of the piano scales and mind to its tunes! Funny that i thought harpsichord played loud tunes but on casio its a base small tune version so it sounds like a chime paper chipping! New experience! I had earlier played junge rommer on piano tune there i had contricted movements of scales to get perfect tunes, but on harpsichord version i used many scales of keyboard with free movement!





6) Then i switched to electric piano tunes on casio and played some variation scales...

















7) Then i again played eine kleine nachtmusik and k 450 mozart piano concert with piano and harpsichord tunes on casio respectively. This time i played it more perfectly with fast key movements but tune music should come correct. I enjoyed first time its music! Herr Mozart harpsichord might had been of piano like! I felt then my left hand fingers are infact well verse on the left hand key scales in movement but the music generated a deeper accompanying scales! I felt like piano music was surrounding in air like magic, wish if i had a real piano!

8) And lastly i played careless whisper on piano scales.

- ROCK ME AMADEUS!


----------



## Bix

Bellbottom, do you have the facility to record your playing and post it here?


----------



## bellbottom

So now i learnt whats harmony on the piano scales!

But in my views no matter how expert pianist tries to improve or correct my piano skills, i again revert back to my old natural self again which i think is my music my own understanding!!!


----------



## bellbottom

The combination of flute with harp music!






Flute notes written by Herr Mozart by quill in 800 a.d. would had been cool notation!


----------



## Kieran

Bix said:


> Bellbottom, do you have the facility to record your playing and post it here?


Good question! I found his 41st symphony very easy to find. Do a bit of rummaging and they're everywhere! :tiphat:


----------



## deggial

Kieran said:


> Actually, if we use your maths, he must have lived til he was at least 991 years old! He died in 1791. Looked at from that perspective, he didn't write much music at all...


we was lied; he was no child prodigy but a late bloomer!


----------



## bellbottom

You know the aria sung by catharina cavalieri in amadeus movie...Martern aller Arten from the line Doch du bist entschlossen.





 ( even in modern day if this aria is played wouldn't it seems nice)

What if its base music is based on herr mozart's flute reference?





As it has the same ghastly scales as antonio salieri describes infact of the flute!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arpeggio

I remember in my minds visions memories i was once invited to the same concert hall Orchestra at temple square for herr mozart flute and harp k299 were the same musicians were seated. I asked then for the flute and they gave me a harp to play! I might had played it well!

What i think is that the other musicians accompanying me seem silent pertrubed but they do have hunger for good music!!!


----------



## bellbottom

I have a indian flute, if i play it in octave version i get indian music tunes, but when played in straight rhythm it gives english mozart like germanic bavarian tunes. What i think is that if herr mozart wrote all his music notation works in for flute music!!!, 
"then did his mind imagined the flute's simple music to run as high octaves in some different sound dimension than normal?"( or did he practically had achieved it in his magical times?)
Like as seen many modern day flute artists in mozarts' symphonies play light theme in between.
But then what if mozart symphony no.25 in G minor is itself a flute music arpeggio broken chords in different scales high and low notes in sequence?





A flute is a immense pleasurable musical instrument. A normal wooden flute has eight apertures. First one is for blowing the air into it. The then seven apertures where the air blown recedes into scaling music. The first three set of the seventh give the bavarian effect tune co-ordination and first two are main tuners to get the sound wave effect of octave to be generated! The next three apertures seem ordinary but as the receding sounds fails the apertures in my view are kept semi-open to get the desired effects. The last aperture is a tone difference, when kept open gives a low rhythmic tune, while when kept covered by little finger gives a melody effect!


----------



## StevenOBrien

Oh cool, I didn't know Philip Glass' librettist was a member of TalkClassical.


----------



## Kieran

Bellbottom,

Do you think the movie Amadeus is the story of Mozart's life?


----------



## deggial

you mean it's NOT?! I might have to reorganise how I feel about Wolfie given this new piece of info  _especially_ if Der Holle Rache is not about Frau Weber giving him an earful on how to be a good husband.


----------



## Kieran

deggial said:


> you mean it's NOT?! I might have to reorganise how I feel about Wolfie given this new piece of info  _especially_ if Der Holle Rache is not about Frau Weber giving him an earful on how to be a good husband.


Only the high-pitched giggle is factual. Not even the music is his!


----------



## deggial

I'm off to vote for Beethoven and Bach now!


----------



## Kieran

deggial said:


> I'm off to vote for Beethoven and Bach now!


Why? They're not even him either!


----------



## deggial

haha, there's that. I'll go for the _other_ option and vote for bellbottom.


----------



## bellbottom

So you tell me to think otherwise, but then it would be to lament on the sanctity of their past lives. Its salieri description of herr mozart life so one cannot deny it. In my view herr mozart should have been 138 year old or maybe a third generation of herr mozart III. The earlier two then wrote the passages and the third one under the guidance of count orsini rosenberg accomplished the thesis. But then how come herr mozart father leopold was at the same time presence with antonio salieri. Antonio salieri should have been 200 year old!
Or as in amadeus movie if herr mozart was just 25 year old then its the ingenious of the people of those 800 a.d. byzantine times that created such beautifull music!


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> Its salieri description of herr mozart life so one cannot deny it.


Er, it's written by Peter Shaffer. All the other stuff is creepy...


----------



## bellbottom

But peter shaffer an old guy movie writer must have had a good reference first somewhere either from scriptures of writings of antonio salieri kept in archives since ages or he might had some visions reference if he was the director of the amadeus movie too?

Why do you say that the amadeus movie is creepy? As i see its 800 a.d. byzantine times is old english-european village lifestyle so its very ordinary in reality...the old spanish christians were the most modest simple in their lifestyle times of 700 a.d. compared with present day world!
Or do you think that as the byzantine empire of 800 a.d. who somehow traversed in time portal their churches governed some super powers into the modern world? So since time gap their times and actions would seem spooky at first. Or then why people of different time worlds come together!!! Or is their some spooky things that peter shaffer knows, that you might know from your visions perhaps but i couldn't recall as you said about werewolves, spirits, dark nights...! Or are the identities themselves apprehended as spooky? Or does it mean that old world was filled with dark lives christian era which curtails fear?

I myself remember once i was at a opera perhaps i had written the 'marriage of figaro' and as the amadeus movie says that the emperor joseph 2 had disliked staging of ballets in operas. So i went to the musicians and other artists to suggest them the script seated on the adjacent audience seats. Just then i heard a weird laughter in a group just behind seats, it was for the first time that i had seen count orsini rosenberg looking at me through his spectacles. But i just never saw him earlier and he just appeared from nowhere else! So is this what you mean spooky some kind of wizardry!
Then perhaps he had conveyed what the emperor joseph 2 objected in the marriage of figaro and torn away the script papers! And i felt sad.
But then how come peter shaffer knows how count orsini rosenberg looks like so perfectly?






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstition


----------



## Kieran

:lol:

It's set in 1780's and 1790's! Not Byzantine 800AD! That's the creepy bit, with Salieri on rabbit fore-pedal and Count Orsini played by actors and you mistake him for a wizard and Shaffer in time portal church steeple!

Actually, it's not creepy - it's brilliant, keep it up! :tiphat:


----------



## bellbottom

Comparing to the modern day world its factual world and its objectivism; the byzantium world of herr mozart seems very different.
Like as if the world is a very short place and very very few people reside!!

Herr Mozart piano presto finale in k.450





With hindi-english as their language!

I like the amadeus movie scene too when this is played perhaps herr mozart is at height of his music career in byzantine 800 a.d. so he moves in his wonderfull village on a serene day drinking a liquor bottle!
Does this scene mean herr mozart left michael schlumberg's house in germany then walked to czechoslovakia, then to poland, then to france and from there to his house in spain in just minutes!

Sa sa dh ma pa 
sa sa dh ni sa
sa sa sa ni sa
sa sa ni sa

Like germany, czechoslovakia, poland, france and spain are just small time villages with just ten to thirty notable people in each village with others remaining just acting talking partners!

So its really bemusing, i sitting from here can say to a person in germany- hey mr yeahs i am talking to you fat guy! Or someone sitting in slovakia - hey you mrs bespectacled woman! Or someone in poland- hey girl how are you?

And i couldn't control my laughter!


----------



## maestro57

Someone please give me back the one minute of my life that was lost due to reading this thread. One minute and 15 seconds now.


----------



## bellbottom

I like this version a lot....
Mozart-Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat Major, KV. 450 III. Allegro





That if ever i get a chance to conduct its musicians for this theme i would certainly enjoy it.

Here in this concert a piano like harpsichord is used the same used by herr mozart in his time.
Studying the harpsichord tunes. A base piano scales are variant white keys which provide melody and depth with black keys as tunes. While a harpsichord is a alternate version its long keys are moved to as small keys. So in my view if i were a accomplished musician for me harpsichord would had been the easiest, simplest music instrument to play while piano seems much more difficult to perfect. As in the video the long lower keys then gives a base sound like a string effect. While the main short upper keys gives variant music tones very good to hear. If one moves the left hand from right to left on harpsichord, on the lower long keys and upper short keys gives adjacent tunes scales. So its just like piano basics that black keys are like tuning keys. But harpsichord gives magical musical effects like the keyboard is the same, but when the right hand moves from right to left till center over upper short keys and the left hand moves from left to right over the upper short keys till center gives entirely different tones rhythm patterns!!! Like as if there was another piano assisting its tune.
And the breakage of the music theme is also perfect.
Here is a classic example of wooden flute octave wave generation accompanying the harpsichord. The wooden flute sound waves is assisted by shenanigans, ie shehnai.
I would had liked to write its solfege' but its a tough task.
It must have been old times byzantine 800 a.d. kings' court dance theme with steps ball!!!


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> And i couldn't control my laughter!


And nor could I!

Keep it up, Wolf-bell, this thread is riveting...


----------



## bellbottom

I remember if i ever were to conduct Mozart-Piano Concerto No. 15 in B flat Major, KV. 450 III. Allegro, many musicians in between the concert had left me first from the right hand side and then the left hand side ones...i was in bewilderment.
As i was saying about this worlds time factual and objectivism, nature of the world and its knowledge compared with Mozart times world. I remember many nations infact dissagree with Herr Mozart life and music. Though i was not born as a christian but still i know many a things of old christianity. I remember that australia a nation built in around 1600 a.d. as a remembrance of Byzantine empire doesn't care about mozart music and decline even accepting the old world as they think they are ahead of time modernists. Then there is country poland which is oldest preserved state who too never accepts Mozart's music. They play its tunes just as a chapter in a music book! And in england there is no mention of Mozart. I went to istanbul turkey and no one recognizes me everyone looks in other direction! Funny! The truth is scary!
So its like a turnaround where i run a big marathon and again come to where i started! Then i have to reason again that Bombay veronabay was the epicenter of herr mozart's music but here too things are like airy where there i feel mozart culture is there but its not there!
So its still a disbelief that mozart was born in 1756 a.d., as in those time during 1780s adolf hitler was born. Where then are black and white photographs of herr mozart like queen victoria's pictures of 1800 a.d.?
I would have to then somehow fly my spirit to occult world portal to find where exactly was herr mozart in veronabay bombay or some other unknown european village of 800 a.d.!!!
If herr mozart was born lived in around 1780s times then everyone would had adored his legacy and taken his name! But since there seems to be no connection. As many a generations since 800 a.d. had forgotten him and moreover didn't liked his music either!

So in assumption when i had traversed into the 800 a.d. byzantine times village, i was not alone. There were many folks of the old times even tall byzantine sentries! Then my question should be was there a clash between those times people hatred against the modern world people of 21st century?


----------



## Forte

Adolf Hitler was born in the 1880's, and the earliest photo of Queen Victoria is from about 1845 (just to let everyone know ). I hate posting about them on a thread about Mozart (I think?).


----------



## Kieran

Forte said:


> Adolf Hitler was born in the 1880's, and the earliest photo of Queen Victoria is from about 1845 (just to let everyone know ). I hate posting about them on a thread about Mozart (I think?).


You're like a naughty child in school who thinks they know something when the truth is as plain as musical notes on the page: Hitler was born when Wolf-bell says he was.

By the way:



bellbottom said:


> I went to istanbul turkey and no one recognizes me everyone looks in other direction! Funny! The truth is scary!


Very scary! Truly, deeply, disturbingly scary... :tiphat:


----------



## Schumann

_Serenade_ #19 is most likable! Especially _serenade_ #4 In D, K 203 - 6. Andante is one of my favorites.


----------



## bellbottom

What if we for a while forget about peter shaffer's version of amadeus movie as its showcases fast pace lifestyle of herr mozart in byzantine times 800 a.d.!!
What if infact in reality herr mozart lifestyle was very slow. Perhaps in 800 a.d. his father leopold had placed mozart in christian church atmosphere as seen in movie as salzburg kingsley palace. So herr mozart grew up in a churchhood and learned music there. He then on several occassion through his means called upon several local talented musicians from his nearby village like clarinet players, bassoon players..etc. Upon hearing them their music variations of 800 a.d. european, he then perhaps used to study in his mind. And on an odd day as there was no one to disturb him in salzburg palace, he then again gathered the local musicians and made them to perform their music in rhythmic pattern. Once he knew their breakage and co-ordination he then made significant changes to his liking and what would seem nice when other his audience would hear it. Thus he would had become expert while he was young!
Then on certain monarch gathering of archbishops and in front of other dignitaries he then performed perfectly....










Perhaps the smell of salzburg palace was of rosewood scent!?


how to screenshot on windows

But then there seems to be no errors in the local musicians performance as well of herr mozart music! As its of 800 a.d. then in those times musicians and their instruments would had been in bad conditions not of very expert, or were they really that well?
Cause in modern day the complete works of herr mozart are not recorded works but written now treasured and played by modern day musicians!


----------



## Kieran

Why, why, WHY 800AD?

Why? :tiphat:


----------



## bellbottom

Suppose the musicians of herr mozart in salzburg palace of 800 a.d. were of poor quality, but their base music gathered by herr mozart into his own theme writings. Then when in 14th and 15th century better music intruments were developed and indepth variations of music came into existence. But in the advent of modern world people were perhaps forgetting herr mozart music. So during 1756 times a heirarchy mozart clone must had been created. And the coming generations musicians and learned men were already there who then re-printed the 800 a.d. herr mozart manuscripts preserved from medieval times. So in modern day we get to see hear musicians performing perfect works of herr mozart.
Or are the modern day musicians poorer still?
Then i could reason that the atmosphere would had been such serene in those 800 a.d. times that such good music could had been possibly created.


----------



## Forte

Kieran said:


> You're like a naughty child in school who thinks they know something when the truth is as plain as musical notes on the page: Hitler was born when Wolf-bell says he was.


So if he says Hitler was born in two different times, does that mean the Doctor is real?


----------



## Kieran

Forte said:


> So if he says Hitler was born in two different times, does that mean the Doctor is real?


It's possible he's a - ahem - "hierarchy clone."

I'm just saying it's possible, is all. Wolf-bell has made a compelling case that Mozart's music is older than we know - composed, in fact, before dots were ever added to a page - and the Wolfie we all know and adore is a "hierarchy clone."

Obviously, they could do these things back then. Unless, of course, bellbottom is wrong...


----------



## bellbottom

Here in india people know very little english and don't like herr mozart music as it is of old times. Some of its tunes are well known, but no one cares to know who herr mozart was! I do like english songs since childhood days, but even i don't know when i hear herr mozart old times music i feel attracted towards it. Then i forget all other musicians and their music as well even if it might had been much better than herr mozart. Its not that i got attracted with amadeus movie and then made up all the stories of my mind. Some would say that mozart music is tough so its unlikely that anyone being attracted towards his music. But its good english music and good to hear perform. Or is this just a falsified coincidence that i am trying to discuss things! Why i should say that i am reincarnation of herr mozart himself when i came to know about him his music very late. Or i am engrossed inquisitive about the dark world of the past 800 a.d. byzantine world perhaps fuelled by amadeus movie itself! 
I remember going roaming in vienna city and also in modern day italy too, there seems to be no liking nor any knowing of herr mozart nor his music. There might be some local folk music through ages and some modern music. Or is herr mozart's bombay veronabay is just a blind idolation to a airy theme. The locals never know about him but still like his music which they don't know either! Or was music in itself mozart's idolation so he wrote and must had performed in veronabay bombay.
Why then people would care to know about identities in herr mozart days 800 a.d.? Isn't it funny when i myself say that i had through some means gone into the past world to see where was herr mozart music? Or this too is a falsified imaginations!! I remember ways to access the portal to that 800 a.d. time period. Like the don giovini's version where i get to see meet a older self of herr mozart upon reaching the other end of that world!!! But this access is like cheating the sanctity of time and life nature. I remember i found only pain in inner spirit upon completion of my time life.
And second access was through means by supernatural means to the other world secured by a woman unknown to me. She let me into the portal but she always made me to believe that the powers lied inside me only and i did not required anyone's assistance!


----------



## bellbottom

Byzantine music sheets were written in urdu and greek writings!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_notation


----------



## bellbottom

I am bit exaggerating, but what if dreams reality are made up of thaws, hays and straws? what if herr mozart byzantine era 800 a.d. world its palaces and villages which came down also could somehow enliven into new?


----------



## bellbottom

tool to take screen snapshot

Here is a portrait of court composer antonio salieri, he in this seems a englishman in byzantine era....but must have been a portugalian spaniard partly indianized. (The portugalian spaniards are fair white blondes than indians christians but not fairer as germans-english. Their christian diocese perhaps through centuries progression from byzantine era 800 a.d. spread towards poland regions!)
If you can see correctly antonio salieri's facial features are very much different than herr mozart so as to say both were from different communities countries. (but when in emperor joseph 2 court they all dressed as if italians!!!)
But i saw portrait of emanuel schikaneder who said to have been from bavaria germany and i felt he looks very similar to herr mozart like as if brothers.


image upload with preview

So herr mozart an austrian-spainiard must have shared some genetic similarity with germans!

When emanuel schikaneder built his theatre auf der wieden, was herr mozart alive to conduct 'the magic flute' play? Or herr mozart was not there? 
The 'magic flute' play was idea of emanuel schikaneder only perhaps taken from heritage sacred gothic books of german-english literature. I couldn't still understand the meaning of magic flute, or was it emanuel schikaneder imaginations of stary night sky byzantine victoria queen on the moon!!! Or was it for commemorating a pre-historic sea ship of byzantine voyage and magic flute is based on ship?


windows screenshots tool


----------



## Kieran

Here's another photo of Salieri, taken from the movie _Dracula_:









And this is him when younger, obviously his Portuguese blood was boiling, he sucked that blood in Malta in Byzantine times before Christian India was born:









This is him in Gotham City:


----------



## deggial

Kieran said:


> This is him in Gotham City:


in that incarnation he reminds me of Ned Flanders:







View attachment 24739


----------



## bellbottom

Oh yes, gary oldman had acted as antonio salieri in amadeus movie!!! I couldn't believe it, some hollywood actors and actresses are so unbelievable. They do make up and somehow mould their characters to perfect the role!


screenshot

Does this dress of herr mozart dressing dates back to 553 a.d. malta times of byzantine era?


screencapture


----------



## bellbottom

image upload no ads

I was not thinking about this picture and neither i was imagining anything. But these paintings seem to have some ghostly attributes. They contact in the mind. I just had a faintest dream when i dressed in black old dress like herr mozart was teleported to the same hall as in this painting. The paintings seem colorfull but in the dream the color is partial coarse grain indepth. The chairs were placed just as in the paintings with many women seated. Just then a voice came that this hall in the painting belonged to Catarina cavalieri who was designated as 'land lady' who was music enthusiast sanged for liesure. 
Whereas in amadeus movie the aristocratic byzantine english is infact 'simplified english' with only accents sounding effect used to seem like old. But the real aristocratic byzantine english was much tougher in accent saying, catarina cavalieri's voice was unbelievable!
If catarina cavalieri perhaps a russian czarina but born in italia lived in 800 a.d., how come amadeus movie maker (peter shaffer) knew of her voice after so many centuries ?
Recalling this dream i feel that the Byzantine world of 800 a.d. malta times, their culture, way of living and english accent has is now extinct.
The amadeus movie if you see correctly lacks something or the other! One cannot say its perfectly made portrayal. In many a scenes it lacks truth life and antonio salieri must had been too old to confuse remembering his own days!
Many people think of england heritage as byzantine world, but i think even they might had left english accent of the past!


screenshot software

Many earliest known christian diocese migrated from europe to settle with russian natives.


----------



## bellbottom

I like the saying of antonio salieri in amadeus movie...'all men and women are equal in god's eyes.'


----------



## bellbottom

I now think that there seems many errors in peter shaffer's portrayal of herr mozart through antonio salieri memories in amadeus movie.
Like i think joseph hadyn might had appeared in the later half of the movie but denoted as emmanuel schikaneder who probably was somewhat fat healthy as his portraits suggests....
While joseph hadyn...


how to screenshot on windows 7

Then frau weber was denoted as land lady of herr mozart when infact catarina cavalieri was land lady!

Even the storyline, denotions, staging seems just a mixed up things for the audience to guess the real meanings!

Like why would antonio salieri write a welcome note saying turkish march for herr mozart and provide it to emperor joseph 2. He must had been discussing eine kleine nachtmuzik of herr mozart. Then herr mozart appears in court and plays it.











That seems better.


----------



## bellbottom

If i were a real reincarnation of herr mozart then i ought to have known his residence in austria and germany! So i went to many a places in these countries and found a many a places already known in my visions memories! But when i went to herr mozart places i didn't find anything peculiar that really heartfelt my imaginations! As i remember salieri as depicted in amadeus movie was a piano tutor and lived in a modest christian house and taught many a likes like catarina cavalieri. So Mozart too might had been a music enthusiast first and sought to be guided by salieri. And herr mozart in my memories was not famous in childhood perhaps he wanted to have the 'elixir of music knowledge' which he thought that salieri would eventually provide him. Herr mozart friendship bond with court musician antonio salieri was there in the beginning on which the house given by salieri to mozart stood! But perhaps they parted their ways as salieri then became wealthy and mozart too left the house. Perhaps salieri had a foresight and could see the talent inside mozart so he might had included in his music room.


screen shot in windows

So salieri and mozart first concluded eine kliene nachtmusik in this house! The flambuoyant fat englishmen were really great violinist of that time no doubt! But the piano music was loud and not good. Even the big violas and shenanigans played like rustic. But the english music must had been fine!


how to screenshot on windows

So i don't know which country place is this!!! Its the passagen where the souls move forth and back when death! Also a place for portals to reach that other world!


20mb image hosting

And the real byzantine 800 a.d. village of herr mozart just as i had seen in my visions memories! The beautifull sunlight and modest colors. As simple as that!

Many people believe that souls of as depicted in movie amadeus come into our world! So in my visions memories i felt that antonio salieri, constanze weber and kappelmeister bonno lived somewhere within us. One in a billioneth somewhere hiding!


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> If i were a real reincarnation of herr mozart then i ought to have known his residence in austria and germany! So i went to many a places in these countries and found a many a places already known in my visions memories! But when i went to herr mozart places i didn't find anything peculiar that really heartfelt my imaginations! As i remember salieri as depicted in amadeus movie was a piano tutor and lived in a modest christian house and taught many a likes like catarina cavalieri. So Mozart too might had been a music enthusiast first and sought to be guided by salieri. And herr mozart in my memories was not famous in childhood perhaps he wanted to have the 'elixir of music knowledge' which he thought that salieri would eventually provide him. Herr mozart friendship bond with court musician antonio salieri was there in the beginning on which the house given by salieri to mozart stood! But perhaps they parted their ways as salieri then became wealthy and mozart too left the house. Perhaps salieri had a foresight and could see the talent inside mozart so he might had included in his music room.
> 
> 
> screen shot in windows
> 
> So salieri and mozart first concluded eine kliene nachtmusik in this house! The flambuoyant fat englishmen were really great violinist of that time no doubt! But the piano music was loud and not good. Even the big violas and shenanigans played like rustic. But the english music must had been fine!
> 
> 
> how to screenshot on windows
> 
> So i don't know which country place is this!!! Its the passagen where the souls move forth and back when death! Also a place for portals to reach that other world!
> 
> 
> 20mb image hosting
> 
> And the real byzantine 800 a.d. village of herr mozart just as i had seen in my visions memories! As simple as that!
> 
> Many people believe that souls of as depicted in movie amadeus come into our world! So in my visions memories i felt that antonio salieri, constanze weber and kappelmeister bonno lived somewhere within us. One in a billioneth somewhere hiding!


Are they your drawings of old vision Byzantine times, Wolf-Bell? I like how you segregated the "fat violinists" from little baby Wolfie at the piano and the "other musicians" (why name 'em and shame 'em, right, but doubtless, they weren't fat, but gullible or slothful instead).

I like these drawings, could find my way home using them, just by hitting the "open road..."


----------



## bellbottom

Funny, in those times there weren't even books to read nor any media to refer in 800 a.d.!!! But still the violinists and salieri were professionals in music! There wasn't even a fan perhaps outside the atmosphere was serene so they never felt heat sweated seated in closed doors at home playing music!


----------



## bellbottom

I was looking into my mind memories again and checked if where was this salieri's house located in 800 a.d.? Was it in some european country, but then there should had been snow winds, or it doesn't look as if in spain! The trees when wind used to come there leaves used to make a sound? And the afternoon were sometimes very hot! But there wasn't any coconut trees plantation nearby like seen in veronabay bombay province. So i think its my suspicion that salieri's house perhaps had been in a place called 'coromandal island india' someplace away from the sea??? 
"If this is true, then in the visions i see no indians not even villagers nearby as if india in old times 800 a.d. byzantine was inhabited by white skin people community. They then perhaps by sea route travelled by ships from indian ocean to spain and then to other european countries!"
(and then they set up magic portals to travel through time to save from sailing through ships)

Also i don't understand in the movie why salieri or why peter shaffer laments herr mozart as mentally unstable person? As herr mozart laughs in his laughter! But as i see in my memories that herr mozart when he was taking lessons at salieri's house, mozart's height was just around 5 feet 4 inches!!! And he looked very small sitting beside the piano! And antonio salieri perhaps was 6 feet height! While the flambouyant white violinists seemed very fat as well as tall!!!!
Now suppose johannes holzel was the closest heirarchy resemblance of the old herr mozart. But then he too acts funny in his song videos but doesn't look like mentally unstable as herr mozart is said to have been portrayed in amadeus movie. Now suppose i am a distant brother of johannes holzel himself but i too don't seem like having a petrified laughter. And why would an englishman native would laugh out loud? Perhaps the way salieri or peter shaffer saw it, whereas i recall that it had to do with the childlike behaviour of herr mozart. Like if a child age mozart if startled and quipped a good story! Then it gives a startling laughter but i don't think it has anything to do with any degenerative mental state as said to have known!!!


----------



## bellbottom

I find that 'coromandal islands' in india is located in south-eastern parts of india! So the earliest byzantine empire of 700 a.d. chose perhaps states of andhra pradesh, pondicherry and madras for as their residents! The scene is funny that inside a vast dense jungle theres a lonely road. And huge wagons of prehistoric times are being used. Many foreigners in byzantine dresses are putting up woods, baggage and other things on it! Even antonio salieri was standing nearby supervising things!






They then went towards a port where they sailed from wooden ships! So they in their earliest times used to live like nomads! Still i find that till many a acres there is no habitation of indians! How come there were no indians in india! Nowdays there are few remains of the then modernists' creations of 1700 britishers buildings seen in andhra pradesh, pondicherry and madras! So the earliest byzantine were in scarcity in habitation in south east india. But seeing things differently they were infact the first influx population settlements! So salieri's house must have been here somewhere!(whereas the byzantine village is in someplace europe only as the sunlight never matches like indian provinces not even veronabay bombay) But i imagined if i travelled in reality to these places and i'll find not even a single remains that says that byzantine empire were there! Not even in sri lanka! Perhaps the british or european races to come after them were lesser known christians! But the funny thing is that persian empire which then came in from north-west provinces never came across byzantine empire! Or the persian empire constituted themselves as sacred races like greeks must had some influence of herr mozart music? Like do they do ballet dances, they never talk in english. Or do they consider themselves too byzantine like turkey!


----------



## bellbottom

I want to correct my sentence i had said earlier. 

"Many people believe that souls of as depicted in movie amadeus come into our world! So in my visions memories i felt that antonio salieri, constanze weber and count orsini rosenberg lived somewhere within us. One in a billioneth somewhere hiding!"


----------



## bellbottom

So looking into my dreams corrodes questions into my minds about reincarnation and soul progression. Suppose byzantine empire in 800 a.d. lived in coromandal islands with a minimal of population and their identities were considered sacred by many a men and women of their times. As they were more devout to the church religion so their souls after their death progressed into some other world where they could remain in inner peace sanctum! As their souls abide the spiritual laws of their religion they never regressed into human lives through means of reincarnation.

Funny that there were no indians in india back then in 800 a.d. Though there might be some villagers. Then the byzantine empire through years must have moved towards western india like bombay, goa etc. Suppose then the indian population grew from minute to more than a billion in the modern day! How will their souls constitute into the karmic cycle of birth-death-rebirth! Or is this theory just a fake myth! If the identities never transgressed into the earth world and the higher worlds above then uptill now there could had been multi-trillion new individual identities created! And there was no such thing as cloning as science was just a whim! Now if all the identities ventured into the earthly being then when they died was there enough space in the spiritual higher world above to take them! So most billion people on earth never had a rebirth!


----------



## bellbottom

Another thing to note in amadeus movie is that since its depiction is about Byzantine empire of 800 a.d. of emperor joseph 2 with his courtiers comprising of notables of all across europe. But as i find that johannes holzel the modern day heirarchy of herr mozart finds the musicians playing his music have similar face features unlike other european nations like england, france, luxembourgh, spain and italy! So the then musicians of herr mozart of 800 a.d. employed by himself must had also been of the same sect! If you study the facial structures of johannes holzel musicians they are of bavarian origin. These race doesn't migrate and intermixes. Their outlook is very funny and can't be copied! Infact johannes holzel too looks like bavarian! They upon hearing their own music become merry and start to dance!






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bavarii

These people i see in my mind lived on green, dark mountains races and appeared from nowhere!! Like fairy tales elves! I am not talking about semitic or romanian races, bavarian is a secluded race!
So perhaps herr mozart core music originated from bavarian then restructured by salieri. And perhaps even combined into english gothic music!


----------



## bellbottom

What if herr mozart didn't wrote music sheets at all. Perhaps he was a song music composer and lyrics writer!?? Some one else used to note down the music sheets after each symphony composition. While Herr Mozart infact writings were treasured....


snagit


free image hosting


----------



## bellbottom

So herr mozart started his music career from the coromandal south east india and his life ended in a place named kamien krajenski sepolno poland (historic place for some teutonic knights race)???


----------



## Aramis

bellbottom said:


> kamien krajenski sepolno poland (historic place for some teutonic knights race)???


Yes, Teutonic Knights hosted annual race in Kamień Krajeński and _Lacrimosa_ from Mozart's Requiem is re-arrangement of motoric _Allegro Con Brio For 12 Medieval Flutes_ that he was comissioned to write as background music for the racing knights in 791 A.D.


----------



## bellbottom

Then does this theme played in wars in some european countries, it has nothing to do with any requiem nor funeral?


----------



## bellbottom

I was thinking that since centuries the byzantium empire remained in india. Now the population of various indian sects is in millions. But how come i see no heirarchy nor any face similarities nor resemblances that could prove that byzantine were once living in india(while muslims and arabs look different too). How did the almighty above made the face character set so unbelievably dissimilar? Indians in present day look so diversely similar that i don't even find the so called anglo indians neither the fair parsis to resembling the byzantine people!!!
So either they remained secluded and never intermixed with indian various sects. Or perhaps their progenies weren't reproduced. 
(Only maybe poland, maybe russians and maybe alexander times genes survived in asian region)
What if this goes for european societies as well who were once considered byzantine and even england. That their modern day offsprings do never resemblance the heirarchy character set of their ancestors!!!? So the 800 a.d. byzantine empire till 1350 a.d. have no takers?


----------



## bellbottom

Taking note of the band musicians of johannes holzel musicians in this music video... 



The music scales in many of Falco songs doesn't seem to be inclined towards Mozart's music. Their character sets if studied seems to be of old times. 
As written in Herr Mozart biography he had close association with emmanuel schikaneder who organised Theatre auf der wieden. And also herr mozart had similar music as joseph haydn who also was of that time. Joseph haydn was seen in the latter half of the movie amadeus starring as emmanuel schikaneder. 
So many of johannes holzel musicians seems like from lineage/character set coming from joseph haydn music.
So as it was herr mozart dream to play music in vienna austria so as to conquer the world. Then it was realised as playing operas at theatre auf der wieden. So this theatre might be broken down into pieces in perhaps 1100 a.d. at the end of byzantine era. So many musicians like johannes holzel musicians are might be broken pieces of once known 'theatre auf der wieden'.

Do you get then similarities between musician joseph haydn 

print screen windows

and falco musician thomas rabitsch??

imgurl

So this orchestra band of falco might be well versed in playing Die Entfuhrung Aus Dem Serail (seraglio) and even the Magic Flute!!!

So imagining Johannes Holzel musicians singing papageno all dressed as popat green and thomas rabitsch on the harpsichord... 



 




ANDANTE
A sweetheart or a pretty little wife 
is Papageno's wish. A willing, 
billing, lovey dovey Would be My 
most tasty little dish. Be my most 
tasty little dish! Be my most tasty 
little dish!

ALLEGRO
Then that would be eating and drinking 
I'd live like a Prince without 
thinking. The wisdom of old would be 
mine - A woman's much better than 
wine! Then that would be eating and 
drinking! The wisdom of old would be 
mine - A woman's much better than 
wine. She's much better than wine! 
She's much better than wine!






And what if my music of original herr mozart which i gave to johannes holzel haydn's musicians Mozartified the songs....


----------



## DaDirkNL

What the fudge?


----------



## bellbottom

Just the song 'rock me amadeus' music seems pertaining to Mozart.


----------



## Couac Addict

The big question...and I'm sure that I speak on everyone's behalf when I ask this.
Was Constanze's acting nearly as terrible in your _mind memories_ as it was in the movie.


----------



## bellbottom

You mean you went into my mind memories and checked it?? What else did you saw?
I only remember the house scene in later half of amadeus movie when emmanuel schikaneder( or joseph haydn) comes to meet herr mozart at his house across the city. Constanze looks shabby (derogatory) to me as an english woman of old times. The amadeus movie could be made with fine touches but scenarios presentations are perfect perhaps.


greenshot

In the old times the english women were cultured and had some customs on how they appeared behaved in society. I never saw constanze in the mind memories as presented in first half of amadeus movie. So when did herr mozart might had met constanze weber ?

The amadeus movie appears as if seeing memories in fast forward!!!


----------



## bellbottom

jpg images

This pictures of herr mozart lets me to think of how he would had looked in reality? So i gave it a thought and i think like these london theatre actors perhaps...

Charles butterworth...


take screen shot

Allen Cumming


image upload with preview


----------



## bellbottom

or like

kenneth williams...


photo sharing sites

There is another actor (i don't know his name)who once used to act in co-star roles in london studios movies, he too seems somewhat similar to what mozart had looked in his days.
Peculiar thing about herr mozart is that from front he seems british but from side he seems different!!!


----------



## bellbottom

I like the dresses of leopold mozart the father of herr mozart...

Spain 

free jpeg images


screen shot

The dresses seem authentic british as east india company men used to wear in byzantine days. So was leopold mozart infact a britisher not an austrian !!!? Funny as others not seem british in amadeus movie (perhaps the cast was not selected well, or maybe the director had other ideas in mind). He must have made the engrez music and passed on to his son herr mozart..!


prntscr

So this movie has some hints of britishers in india how they must have looked like...leopold mozart. Bemusing that leopold mozart uses american accent in amadeus movie, so was there america in 800 a.d.?


----------



## DaDirkNL

bellbottom said:


> I like the dresses of leopold mozart the father of herr mozart...
> 
> Spain
> 
> free jpeg images
> 
> 
> screen shot
> 
> The dresses seem authentic british as east india company men used to wear in byzantine days. So was leopold mozart infact a britisher not an austrian !!!? Funny as others not seem british in amadeus movie (perhaps the cast was not selected well, or maybe the director had other ideas in mind). He must have made the engrez music and passed on to his son herr mozart..!
> 
> 
> prntscr
> 
> So this movie has some hints of britishers in india how they must have looked like...leopold mozart. Bemusing that leopold mozart uses american accent in amadeus movie, so was there america in 800 a.d.?


You do know that Amadeus is largely fictional? I don't think the director cared about costumes being too 'English', when at the same time Salieri hated Mozart, wich he didn't.


----------



## bellbottom

Amadeus movie shouldn't be taken as fictional, it has something in its story that is quiet remarkable. Peter shaffer and director milos forman made the movie with so much insight in the history as well. 
Perhaps leopold mozart had been a far travelled man. He might had made visits to charlemagne the then king of america in 800 a.d., so at that time american accent would have been somewhat new in byzantine kingdom as well. America at that time would had been same as is seen now...!!!
Leopold mozart seems like george washington alike. 
Antonio salieri was a musician of spain portugal.
As i read leopold mozart was a violin maestro himself. But taught (my guess) his son herr mozart some kind of londoners music in childhood.


image upload

Also this scene is filmed like as if from london studios so it looks cool.


----------



## bellbottom

Yesterday i saw a weird hazy dream in a dream, i mean i was dreaming something else and suddenly there was an electronic intrusion. And i saw many weird person standing in an amadeus movie like scenario. They changed to others and again others came onto the scene. I looked closely and they had criss crossed faces. It seemed like chicken color texture skin. Like a spooky occult dream. One of the person was a wearing a very very big huge wig or maybe hat just as described in amadeus movie. They all in turn were looking towards me but seemed had no eyes!!! So that person with black wig/hat made a move like he somehow removed the wig/hat or more like a mask...as this scene in amadeus movie depicts...


how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## ProudSquire

Charlemagne, an interesting figure indeed.


----------



## Kieran

bellbottom said:


> Yesterday i saw a weird hazy dream in a dream, i mean i was dreaming something else and suddenly there was an electronic intrusion. And i saw many weird person standing in an amadeus movie like scenario. They changed to others and again others came onto the scene. I looked closely and they had criss crossed faces. It seemed like chicken color texture skin. Like a spooky occult dream. One of the person was a wearing a very very big huge wig or maybe hat just as described in amadeus movie. They all in turn were looking towards me but seemed had no eyes!!! So that person with black wig/hat made a move like he somehow removed the wig/hat or more like a mask...as this scene in amadeus movie depicts...
> 
> 
> how to screenshot on windows 7


So...you were in the movie, Amadeus? Wow!

In other words, you _are _Amadeus? Double wow!

How hangs it, Fulfie?


----------



## bellbottom

I never knew about harpsichord scales tunes, i had heard that mozart when young used to play. So i had earlier tried many variations in playing harpsichord tunes in my casio piano but didn't felt heard the rhythms correctly. As written in history that harpsichord is long forgotten scales tunes preceded then by piano scales tunes. So while i was practising piano scales i turned on harpsichord and played it on this song of falco- kann es liebe sein....






And i listened to the harpsichord tunes that i played i felt as if it gave much more indepth tune variations than that played through piano. Also delightfull is the generalised scales of harpsichord as they might had been famous back then in those Byzantine Mozart times.....

I want to put my hands on a real old timer harpsichord dual layer keys. I heard some presentations at youtube and one could play fast keytones as well on it. Guess its good to learn the long keys and small keys on a coherrent notes on a harpsichord which is difficult on a piano. The output music seems somewhat magnificient, where can i find ?


----------



## bellbottom

I found this nice piece of music....


----------



## PlaySalieri

bellbottom said:


> I found this nice piece of music....


and what has that piece to do with Mozart? except the quartet tastelessly called themselves amadeus?
Lovely girls though must admit - all of them.


----------



## bellbottom

Herr mozart 's father was a violinist...so this perhaps being the novelty to the musicians of his times...and the piece which makes his works complete....


----------



## Pugg

Another thing learned today


----------



## Kieran

stomanek said:


> and what has that piece to do with Mozart? except the quartet tastelessly called themselves amadeus?
> Lovely girls though must admit - all of them.


Obviously you don't remember how things were in Byzantine-era America, where Fulfie spoke with a twang and played music with dolly birds...


----------

